# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 6/5-6/6/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

A fun 2 days with these repeat clients. Always good to get the youngsters on the water.

Day 1 we waded throwing topwaters, DSL kickin chicken, and victorious secret for any early morning trout bite in knee to thigh deep water.

Day 2 we made a couple wades and came up with a few trout, spooked a smalll school of reds, and lost a 6-7# trout. We were all a little frustrated, so we decided with the calming winds to go sight cast some reds and let these boys feel some big pulls. Reds and drum wanted the candy apple. It was a very eventful afternoon!

Give us a call for June-August availability.


----------

